# Questions sur la gestion des droits et des acces...



## SuperCed (21 Janvier 2003)

J'ai deux petits problemes a resoudre.
D'une part, j'aimerais faire un sorte l'alias, mais au niveau du terminal. C'est a dire que si un user tapes /Users/sonNom/Movies, il est redirrige vers /Volumes/medias/films

Peu importe les noms mais j'aimerais savoir faire ca.

J'ai essaye un truc comme ca : ln s /Users/nomdumec/movies   /Volumes/Media/Films

Mais ca ne fonctionne absolument pas. Je precise que je n'ai pas fait d'erreur dans les chemins d'acces.


D'autre part, j'aimerais savoir comment restreindre un acces. C'est a dire que je veux que les administrateur puissent acceder a /Volumes/Trucs mais que tous ceux qui ne sont pas admin ne puisse pas lire ce disque, ni les dossiers a l'interieur.

Je pense qu'il doit y avoir une succession de chmod -R et de chgrp, mais je ne sais pas bien lequels.
De plus, ne faut-il pas changer le groupe possesseur de "Truc"?
Pour le moment, il semble que ce soit staff le groupe possesseur. Est ok si j'autorise l'acces a ceux de ce groupe et que j'interdit tous les autres?

En gros, dans cette derniere question, je ne demande pas la syntaxe de chmod, je la connais, c'est plus le cote organisation des groupes et utilisateurs par rapport a des dossiers qui m'interesse.

Y-a-t-il des pro de la gestion de serveur dans cette salle?
Merci!


----------



## KreAtiK (21 Janvier 2003)

pour faire un lien symbolique entre deux dossier il fo faire -sd.
Sinon pour les droits je t'aurai bien conseiller un man chmod mais tu as deja du y faire un tour et en plus je ne sais comment est vu un administrateur par la base BSD.
mais c'est deja un debut ;-)


----------



## simon (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SuperCed:</font><hr /> * J'ai deux petits problemes a resoudre.
D'une part, j'aimerais faire un sorte l'alias, mais au niveau du terminal. C'est a dire que si un user tapes /Users/sonNom/Movies, il est redirrige vers /Volumes/medias/films

Peu importe les noms mais j'aimerais savoir faire ca.

J'ai essaye un truc comme ca : ln ?s /Users/nomdumec/movies   /Volumes/Media/Films

Mais ca ne fonctionne absolument pas. Je precise que je n'ai pas fait d'erreur dans les chemins d'acces.


D'autre part, j'aimerais savoir comment restreindre un acces. C'est a dire que je veux que les administrateur puissent acceder a /Volumes/Trucs mais que tous ceux qui ne sont pas admin ne puisse pas lire ce disque, ni les dossiers a l'interieur.

Je pense qu'il doit y avoir une succession de chmod -R et de chgrp, mais je ne sais pas bien lequels.
De plus, ne faut-il pas changer le groupe possesseur de "Truc"?
Pour le moment, il semble que ce soit staff le groupe possesseur. Est ok si j'autorise l'acces a ceux de ce groupe et que j'interdit tous les autres?

En gros, dans cette derniere question, je ne demande pas la syntaxe de chmod, je la connais, c'est plus le cote organisation des groupes et utilisateurs par rapport a des dossiers qui m'interesse.

Y-a-t-il des pro de la gestion de serveur dans cette salle?
Merci!  * 

[/QUOTE]

Si tu travailles avec OS X serveur il te faut créer des groupes et mettre les utilisateurs au bon endroit (pour ce faire un joli schéma est très utile) si tu es sous OS X client même chose au détail près que créer des groupes c'est plus compliqué il existe un soft qui le fait très bien mais je sais plus trop lequel, je suis pas sur mais c'est peut-être shrepoint (mais pas sur)


----------

